# look what they did!!!



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

http://www.limecreekmotorsports.com/project240SS.htm

the dood put a lt1 off a 95 buick into a s14 240...  the ka24de's head was ALL messed up from 3 nitrous.. i don't know much about lt1's into 240's.. but was what he did a smart thing or a retarded thing??


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Well since the KA24DE makes power similar to domestic motors in general, with the power and torque being made low in the RPM range, as long as the weight of the engine is similar and not any less powerful, I don't see how this could be a bad idea. Definately different, but I don't think it is something everyone is going to go out and do now. I'm not sure how strong this engine is compared to the KA24DE either.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Hellooooo understeer


----------



## s13sr20chris (Apr 22, 2003)

Joel said:


> *Hellooooo understeer *


heck yeah


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

I don't think they want that for cornering ability anymore. That would make one [email protected]$$ drag racer... that's awesome..


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

the owner says the LT1 weighs 54 pounds more than the KA, but with proper weight reduction elsewhere it's not noticeable. the lack of powersteering does not help handling, of course.

he also uses nitrous on the LT1, and he put his built up nitrous KA into an S13 coupe. he's also mentioned putting a turbo on the LT1.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

turbo + nitrous on a lt1.. that things gonna be fast..


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

he also has a 175 wet-shot of nitrous on his wife's G35


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

nitrous freak..


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Damn... I would love for a ride in that...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

vroom vroom..ppppsssshhhhh..


----------



## s13sr20chris (Apr 22, 2003)

nothing like going back in time to a good ol' pushrod dinosaur. blech what a discusting idea.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

somehow i doubt the difference in weight between a 2.4L and a 5.7L can be only 54lbs, and lightening elsewhere wouldn't reduce understeer, it'd only throw the balance off further. but as far as straight line acceleration, holy $h!t!!! that's gotta be fast!!! especially if he puts a turbo and N2O on it!!! i guess to once you get the front turning some you just stomp the gas and the backs got no chance at keeping traction, so neutral steady-state cornering is entirely believable, even with all that weight pushing the front out.


----------



## s13sr20chris (Apr 22, 2003)

yeah, thats the kind of steady state im lookin for. just floor it, countersteer, and pray. hey, this may be the ultimate drift machine! im not much of a drifter; can you tell?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, the KA has more internal webbing than a GENII Small Block Chevy so it is possible.Remember that a KA has that big main cap girdle while a Roadmaster LT1 would only have 2 bolt mains (Corvette has 4 bolt IIRC).Plus, the SBC is not a heavy engine, only about 550 lbs(IIRC).At most, the weight difference should be only around 100 lbs.That could be offset by relocating the battery and using a lightweight hood.Plus, who cares if it's old school if it gets the job done cheaply?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

my dad has a small block 350 in his jag if that means anything


----------



## dan4879 (Jun 3, 2003)

it just proves the 240sx is the best front engine rear wheel drive car out there


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

..if you mean best bang for the buck, yes that is true.. <<--- my opinion

supra is front engine, rwd..
skyline gst-t is front engine, rwd..
rx7 is front engine, rwd..(even tho its a rotary engine..)
bmw m3 is front engine, rwd 333hp na 3.2liter
there are many more..


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

i think he means 4 cyl.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

driftinS13 said:


> *i think he means 4 cyl. *


Lotus esprit SE and S4 - Angry!


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

huh wtf!!!!!!!!!,thats against 240/silvia law #s1413 which I get to impond ur vehicle k son give the keys


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

lmfao  nice one drifter-j


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

DRIFTER-J said:


> *huh wtf!!!!!!!!!,thats against 240/silvia law #s1413 which I get to impond ur vehicle k son give the keys *


Why? cant you appreciate that there are cars out there faster than a N/A 2.4 litre truck engine equipped coupe posing as a fast car?  

When I can afford my dream car ill buy it - until then ill drive my second choice.


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

Is just DUMB 2 many custum shit and is a nightmare I HATE V8s


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2003)

he goes by the name ARIEs on the NICO forums.
and he will woop the shit out of probably anybody here in a drag or top end race.


----------



## civic4982 (Jul 10, 2003)

weren't there a lot of Datsuns back in the day with V8s?


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

damn thats a waste of a car


----------

